# 'Melo's Getting Married



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER (AP) -- Denver Nuggets All-Star Carmelo Anthony and actress LaLa Vazquez plan to wed this summer.
> 
> Vazquez, of MTV fame, announced the news Wednesday on The Wendy Williams Show. The couple has been engaged for five years and have a son, Kiyan, who will turn 3 in March.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/basketball/nba/01/13/melo.married.ap/index.html


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

:ttiwwp:


----------

